# Need Some Good Outbacker Vibes Please!



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We are leaving for Las Vegas tomorrow morning to meet with our attorney before going to battle in court for a long awaited trial between my dh and his evil conniving trailer trash sister.

Our trial will begin on Tuesday at 1:30 pm and I would just like to know that I have some of my fellow Outbackers sending some good vibes our way.

If you care to read a synopsis of the story, Clicky Here and go to post #34.

Thanks for any positive thoughts you can spare, as we can certainly use them.

We should be home by Wed or Thursday at the latest...

I'm so scared


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll be sending you all the VIBES I have...

GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Thats horrible Dawn! I dont see how you could lose. Good luck to you guys, I'm sending all the good Vibes I have... What a waste of a week, uh?

You guys be safe, that LA to Vegas stretch has always been a dangerous one.

Carey


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

Good Vibes to you Dawn! Sorry to hear about all of your trouble with these two, wow, you guys certainly have your hands full.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Best of Luck to you & your family Dawn!!! You will be in my thoughts & prayers!! 
Safe travels & looking forward to hearing all about it on your return. Are you bringing Michael this time?

Hugs,
Tami


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Dawn !! Here's wishing you guy's the best of luck








On a side note we once had a sign hanging by the front door to our hose that read

* FRIENDS WELCOME*
family by appointment only









Ed


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

outbacknjack said:


> Dawn !! Here's wishing you guy's the best of luck
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As a fellow Outbacker that has the same type of sister, I feel your pain... good luck


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Good luck Dawn! Keep us posted!


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Good Luck Dawn!
We will all be thinking of you.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

You know Dawn, there's an old adage... 'No good deed goes unpunished'. Unfortunately it certainly seems to have borne itself out in your case.
We will be sending tons of good vibes your way. It sounds like legally you have everything going in your favor.

Best of luck, and give 'em heck!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*YOU BETCHA!!!! * *ALL* good energy from Wolfwood coming your way!!!!

Take







with you, too - just in case......


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Thanks everybody,

I knew I could count on you guys...That's just what I needed









Tami, we are leaving Michael with the same family as last time. Their daughter is in his kindergarten class which makes it very convenient for everyone.

I'm just waiting for dh to get home and get our dog over to the vet for boarding, then we'll get on that very very long road and see what the cards hold for us...(no pun intended)









Hopefully, justice will prevail and victory is just a day away...

Oh! I packed







in my bag. What could be more powerful than that??


----------



## W Podboy (Jan 4, 2007)

Dawn,

sorry to hear of the whole mess that you are in. Marie and I will keep good thoughts headed your direction and pray for a good outcome !

hang in there....

wesand Marie


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Good luck Dawn!


----------



## nonny (Aug 14, 2005)

Dawn,

Of course, you have my support and prayers both for safe travel and the best possible outcome. Take good care.


----------



## Airboss (Jul 14, 2007)

All my best to you guys! You deserve a positive outcome and I believe that's exactly what you're going to get!


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Good Luck to you & your family Dawn!!!
Have a safe trip

willie


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

With all the Outbacker VIBE...you should toss a few coins in a slot machine. Ya never know..you could be a BIG winner.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

skippershe said:


> We are leaving for Las Vegas tomorrow morning to meet with our attorney before going to battle in court for a long awaited trial between my dh and his evil conniving trailer trash sister.
> 
> Our trial will begin on Tuesday at 1:30 pm and I would just like to know that I have some of my fellow Outbackers sending some good vibes our way.
> 
> ...


Just packaged up a bundle of good vibes and sent it off tonight.....oh yeah and I threw in some common sense and civility for your dear SIL. ..


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Good vibes coming your way!


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Wow Dawn. What a mess.

You have our prayers. They are coming your way right now.


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

I hope you get this finally resolved. No matter how it works out it sounds like you did the correct thing in the beginning. Helping your family/friends is a good thing. In a way you have already won.

Good luck you guys and stay away from the geeks at CES.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

All the vibes I have here....had good luck this weekend and I have sent it all to you!

You rock - Jennifer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Well, we're home...

Things didn't go exactly as we planned it would, because 10 minutes after our trial was to begin, a phone call came into the courtroom from scumbag SIL's atty saying that he thought the trial was on Wed the 9th!!!!! So there we sat dumbfounded, I was in tears not believing they were once again dragging this out with no end in sight.

If this moron thought the trial was the following day, why did he call and say he wouldn't be there???

We are hopeful that the judge will see right through it and have the case dropped as soon as he determines that "Mr. V" did this intentionally. Funny how everyone else was there (minus the SIL). Even the woman taking the minutes knew that he was at fault, because he was there for Calendar Call a month ago and chose the date himself









Here are the minutes from yesterday that I just copied from the Clark County Court website:

IN CHAMBERS: Court noted that (their atty) Mr. "V" had this scheduled for 
tomorrow; noted that if it was clear to the Court that it was a knowing 
failure to appear for trial, but it appears there may have been a mistake 
about the trial date; stated he will set a Status Check and the parties can 
determine to seek whatever relief they feel is appropriate, noting Defts 
came from Costa Mesa, California; the Court will keep an open mind and will 
not entertain an oral motion to dismiss as it appears there may have been a 
n honest mistake.

IN THE COURTROOM, ON THE RECORD: Court ascertained before coming to the 
bench that Pltf's counsel apparently had scheduled this for tomorrow, and is 
in another matter this afternoon. Court referred to an item received from 
counsel indicating that the date of trial is January 9 at 1:30 PM, and if it 
was clear that counsel knew and did not appear, the Court would entertain a 
Motion to Dismiss this case and proceed accordingly; noted counsel may be 
under a mistaken impression; finds the Court needs to determine if there was 
an honest mistake but the Court is not in a position to entertain an oral 
motion to dismiss. COURT ORDERED, matter set for STATUS CHECK; and in the 
meantime will entertain any motion directed to this situation. Court finds 
he will determine whether this was an honest mistake; inadvertent excusable 
neglect; or non-appearance; and once the Court makes that determination the 
Court will make whatever order is appropriate, noting the Court may award 
some monetary relief to Defts for preparing and coming to trial.

Mr. "B" (our atty) stated his clients have been paying the mortgage and do not know 
the status; and requested something from Pltfs to indicate the status. COURT 
ORDERED, Pltf to provide whatever information is reasonable and necessary to 
advise them of the status of the mortgage. Mr. "B" to prepare the Order.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Need Ghosty to post layman's note for me.

So...they never showed and you and your DH had to come home, as the court couldn't move to thenext day. What's next?


----------



## beachbum (Nov 27, 2006)

And the winners are......the lawyers, of course. What a PITA. Sorry for your problems!!
david


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Need Ghosty to post layman's note for me.
> 
> So...they never showed and you and your DH had to come home, as the court couldn't move to thenext day. What's next?


The judge has to determine if their atty was negligent by not showing up (if his reason was legit or not, which we all know it was just another delay tactic)...if so, the judge will file a sanction against him which is a serious no no for an atty to receive.

Our atty is filing a motion to have the whole thing dropped, so the judge will review both sides and render a decision, hopefully in the next few days.

If all goes well, we will officially take over the house and have the judge rule in our favor on our countersuit where we are suing for atty fees, misc. expenses and 2 1/2 years of unpaid rent at $1200.00 per month...basically an additional $60,000.00 on top of the house.

We were so ready to go after them and watch them squirm on the stand too!

I really hope that Ghosty makes an appearance here and can shed some light for us as well...

Oh Ghosty!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'm sure you're going to win...and when you do.

WHERE IS THE PARTY?























You can buy a LOT of Outbacker Kool-Aide with that kind of dough....


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> Need Ghosty to post layman's note for me.
> 
> So...they never showed and you and your DH had to come home, as the court couldn't move to thenext day. What's next?


The judge has to determine if their atty was negligent by not showing up (if his reason was legit or not, which we all know it was just another delay tactic)...if so, the judge will file a sanction against him which is a serious no no for an atty to receive.

Our atty is filing a motion to have the whole thing dropped, so the judge will review both sides and render a decision, hopefully in the next few days.

If all goes well, we will officially take over the house and have the judge rule in our favor on our countersuit where we are suing for atty fees, misc. expenses and 2 1/2 years of unpaid rent at $1200.00 per month...basically an additional $60,000.00 on top of the house.

We were so ready to go after them and watch them squirm on the stand too!

I really hope that Ghosty makes an appearance here and can shed some light for us as well...

Oh Ghosty!!!
[/quote]

OH MY WORD....the gall, nerve, kahones (sp) of some people never ceases to amaze me - the nerve of not paying rent for 2 1/2 years - the fact they found an attorney as disgusting as this (actually, that part doesnt really surprise me







) but mostly what surprises me is what an amazing person you seem to be in not putting on all black, stalking them and "removing" them from the house "permanently"









Still sending you all the best and now I have added the judge to my vibe list....

Jennifer


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I found out today that the judge is filing a sanction against their atty








Not sure what that means, but it can't be good









Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for good ol SIL...
Next stop, a cement hotel with 3 free meals and a cot


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

skippershe said:


> Hopefully this is the beginning of the end for good ol SIL...
> Next stop, a cement hotel with 3 free meals and a cot


Hey...she is accustom to not paying rent, not she'll get free food too.


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I found out today that the judge is filing a sanction against their atty
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WOOHOO!!!! Thats a big deal and can do nothing for them and their "side"....

Have you heard on how he is ruling on your atty's motion?


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Unbelievable....







well maybe not, it seems in line with much of their inappropriate behavior. WOW, so sorry you have been dealing with such crap. What comes around goes around.
Some families







UGH! 
Yanno, *your* *Friends are your Chosen Family.*

Still sending good vibes your way my friend.









Tami


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Hi .. sorry or not getting back to you sooner -- its been a real rough week..Waiting for my flight so I may have to make this quick

Ok -- here is the jest of what I make of this...

The judge is not sure if the SIL lawyer is an idiot, moron or just incompetent.

So he is going to talk to the lawyer and see what's up - see why he missed the hearing - and make a determination from that. I will tell you that since he already has questions about why he missed the hearing and did not immediately rule against the SIL - he is going to rule that it was an accident and reschedule another date.

BUT THATS STRIKE ONE TO THE SIL

The good thing is that all that time and energy and cost and hotels and anything else you lost coming up there - can be - if the SIL is found guilty - be her financial responsibility - IOW - if you determined that the cost of gas, lost wages, etc was 2K to attend a hearing that did not happen - what the judge is saying is that at the end - if the SIL is found guilty - your attorney can also ask for additional compensation to cover that - (PERSONALLY - AND EVERY JUDGE IS DIFFERENT - BUT MOST OF THE TIMES WHEN THEY SAY THINGS LIKE THAT UP FRONT IT MEANS THAT THEY ARE ALREADY LEANING TOWARD YOU FAVORABLY)

AND THATS STRIKE TWO TO THE SIL

After he talks to the SIL attorney -- If the judge thinks that the SIL attorney did this on purpose then he will rule against the SIL and the case is over.

If he thinks that the SIL attorney is just incompetent and got confused -- then he will reschedule and the case goes on.

BUT -- the good part is now the judge is pissed at the SIL lawyer -- and we know that because he said he would "not entertain any dismissal requests". (That's another really good sign for you)

Unfortunately in the legal arena -- we see this stuff happen all the time. Normally -- if the lawyer does not show up -- the judge simply rules in the plaintiff favor -- but in this case -- he may actually believe that the SIL lawyer was just incompetent.

But from what I see here - the judge not entertaining dismissal and the judge saying that you can recover lost revenue - that's good for you..


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Dawn i wish u the best with this mess, I also have a brother, who when sober is just ok but when he is drinking i cant talk to him, its very difficult on my family and my dw. I stopped giving him money a few years ago and will buy him food when he needs it but it still amazes me how crazy he can be. I really wish u the best with this good luck


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

And after all the lawyer jokes you put up with this week Ghosty, you da man









I ll thank you for your advice and opinion.

Gotta get to a Texas rally someday.

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> And after all the lawyer jokes you put up with this week Ghosty, you da man
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agree...Ghosty is always stepping in and helping us with some free legal advise...THANKS!

Now, if you can come up with some jokes about Marketing people...toss them my way.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

WOW, im sorry to hear about this situation Dawn. Good luck to you!! Good will prevail!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

**Updated 2/11/08**

Well today was the day to find out if our case would be dismissed and/or sanctions filed.

After sitting on pins and needles all morning, I finally got the call from our attorney that our case was not dismissed by the judge and now we have to wait for ANOTHER trial date. The judge however, did award us $750.00 for our travel expenses for the last go-around.

Now the deadbeats get to still live in the house for free for who knows how long from now...
I know! The court will set the date for one of the two camping trips I have booked for March and April









I'm so mad I could just spit!!


----------



## mike (Dec 17, 2006)

Dawn, we really wish u the best with this, i hope it gets better


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

I'll spit with ya! This is crazy. How will you get teh $750? Do they have to pay now or after the trial?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

OH, MAN!!!! Hang in there Dawn. The wheels of justice can seem to roll slowly but YOU've been living with details for a long time. The Judge now has to learn ALL of them (along with all the details of all the other cases he's hearing). It'll work for you my friend. Spit all you want (and we'll do our part on this side of the country, too) but be patient!


----------

